# POCHMAN METHOD- corners



## lavi (Aug 8, 2010)

hi people, 
i asked about the memorize of the egdes and the most told me to use letters,
now i need to know what is the ways to remember the corners and what is your way

thank you all


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 8, 2010)

Some people say letters, others will say visual. Visual is more difficult to get used to, but once mastered is easy and can be very fast.


----------



## Bounb (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm learning Pochmann, I simply wrote a list of words that relates to each colour pair such as

BW - Bow
WB - Web
etc.

Then form a story from the necessary words. Also applies to corners in the exact same way, just read the colours clockwise (or in a consistent direction), such that WB unambiguously refers to WBR corner (on standard colour scheme), for example.


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Aug 8, 2010)

I recommend you learn M2 as well.


----------



## riffz (Aug 8, 2010)

Bounb said:


> I'm learning Pochmann, I simply wrote a list of words that relates to each colour pair such as
> 
> BW - Bow
> WB - Web
> ...



I don't recommend this. I used to use this but it was very slow. I think labeling each sticker with its own letter and not directly thinking about colours is a much better idea, especially for corners.


----------



## Bounb (Aug 8, 2010)

riffz said:


> Bounb said:
> 
> 
> > I'm learning Pochmann, I simply wrote a list of words that relates to each colour pair such as
> ...



Hm ok, maybe I'll think about using a different method, but this does me fine for now as I'm not going for speed at the moment. Assigning letters to each sticker seems like another layer of abstraction/thing to memorise/thing to incorrectly memorise to me...


----------



## riffz (Aug 8, 2010)

Bounb said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > Bounb said:
> ...



Then that's perfectly fine.


----------



## bwatkins (Aug 8, 2010)

I know its not helpful but SERIOUSLY just use something you have made up. I use numbers and ht keys "back - front - down" and letters for my corners. The system i use is not like others and my "a," "d," or "q" are not the same stickers as other peoples systems.

I know its kinda vague...but make your own system and you will learn so much faster.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Aug 8, 2010)

I use visual memo for corners at the moment. Orientation and permutation of eight pieces isn't too much with a little practice.


----------



## lavi (Aug 8, 2010)

do you think that give latter from my langue will be more effevtive for me?


----------



## salamee (Aug 8, 2010)

lavi said:


> do you think that give latter from my langue will be more effevtive for me?


It would help to know what your language is. But generally, yes.


----------



## lavi (Aug 8, 2010)

Hebrew - im from israel


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 8, 2010)

I memorise corners visual. It's pretty fast, but I don't know if letter memo works faster for me. I think visual memo works the best for short numbers of letters, like corners, whick are most of the time something like 7 targets.


----------

